# looking for opinions on Toklat Coolback saddle pads



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I have used Toklat cool backs for years and been happy with them.
The most important thing is to make sure you have a good saddle fit.


----------



## RebeccaMI (Oct 30, 2010)

Dustbunny said:


> I have used Toklat cool backs for years and been happy with them.
> The most important thing is to make sure you have a good saddle fit.


Thank you, Dustbunny. My saddle fits my horse well, but I am just wondering if he'd enjoy some extra cushioning. You know, like the difference between wearing sneakers and dress pumps. I own a nice pair of comfy well-fitting dress pumps, but they'll never be as comfy as a pair of sneakers.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

RebeccaMI said:


> Thank you, Dustbunny. My saddle fits my horse well, but I am just wondering if he'd enjoy some extra cushioning. You know, like the difference between wearing sneakers and dress pumps. I own a nice pair of comfy well-fitting dress pumps, but they'll never be as comfy as a pair of sneakers.


At my quick glance though, that pad looks very thick. If you truly do have a well-fitting saddle, make sure that the addition of a really thick pad won't alter the fit! Adding really thick socks to your well fitting dress pumps would make them less comfortable, not more!


----------



## RebeccaMI (Oct 30, 2010)

DuckDodgers said:


> At my quick glance though, that pad looks very thick. If you truly do have a well-fitting saddle, make sure that the addition of a really thick pad won't alter the fit! Adding really thick socks to your well fitting dress pumps would make them less comfortable, not more!


Also an excellent point. I guess there is no way to know without trying it. Good thing it's Riding Warehouse and they offer free returns.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

RebeccaMI said:


> Also an excellent point. I guess there is no way to know without trying it. Good thing it's Riding Warehouse and they offer free returns.


Yeah, you never know how thick a pad is until you actually get your hands on it. And sometimes they compress a lot under the saddle, so you'll just have to see...

If his saddle fits properly and he doesn't have any particular issues, then he would probably be fine as he is. I've heard great things about thinline and am contemplating getting one myself, so that may be something to consider if you want to have peace of mind without affecting saddle fit.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I have three toklat and I love them. They hold up well to use, but they are a little thick


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

*Woolback*

I love my Toklat Woolback. I prefer natural fibers over synthetic. Is there a reason you want Coolback vs Woolback? IMO the Woolback is better for heat dissipation, cushions better, and stays where you put it. The Coolback is very nice compared to other synthetics though, but you can't beat real natural fibers.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

We have multiple Toklat woolback pads and love them.

I agree with TOH though, that I prefer the natural wool versus the synthetic when given the choice.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Strangely enough I have a little more to add to this thread now 

I got what a seller referred to as the "ugly white fluffy pad" for free when I ordered a couple of other items, and it turns out that it's a Toklat CoolBack pad, like listed. It looks super old and well-used (I guess ugly describes it, but I don't mind!), but it looks to have held up well to all of the abuse that its seen. It's also at least a couple of inches thick, just so you know. Unfortunately probably too thick for me to get much use out of it, but you can't beat the price of free...

Ok so I didn't add much, but I thought it was a kind of funny coincidence.


----------

